# You have got to be kidding me, right?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Ok friends,

I check ChefTalk's standings in the search engines and today I typed in Chefs in the Lycos search engine.

I found this web site

http://www.chefs-food.com/

I mean can you believe this guy? If you don't get it then go to the ChefTalk.com main site and then look at this site.

What a complete and utter rip off!!!!!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Obviously a cheap rip-off, Nicko. The pages are slow and the content could do with a little more weight-don't you think?
Also, visually unappealing. The color scheme just doesn't work.
Keep up the good work, Nicko. People will know the best when they see it.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

"Plagerism is the sincerest form of flattery"??????


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If you click on "about us", you'll see a picture of the thief, Terry Mitchell. (I'd rather look at the Date guy).


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)




----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh, so you post the link and his site gets more hits! OK I won't go back there again  I'll just live vicariously through you guys.

Kuan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks a lot for the memories, Nicko!:lol:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't know, maybe it is just me but the guys looks an awful lot like the pilsbury dough boy to me...


:chef:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Pretty lame. The computer locked up on me when I visited.
But I did see one of the topics posted and if this is the kind of thing they want, I'm sure they'll attract the crowd they deserve.

Now thems good eats!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Chrose:

Such a website proves that people can have only so much taste!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i stumbled on this sight a few days ago myself. i thought it was very strange that everything looked like the forum i generally frequent. i guess you should take it as a compliment but i'd be mad if somebody ripped me off like that, too.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hey Nicko - whatever happened to that other guy who was calling himself Cape Chef and had stolen the Chef Talk logo???

Nancy


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey! Watch the DoughBoy cracks!


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

i fail to see how toliets should be connected to the food....unless you have become violently sick....no thanks.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Regardless of how good the food is, the words "this too shall pass" come to mind


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

LOL Kyle.

:smoking: :lol:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Nicko,the imposter who is copying ChefTalk is merely showing the limit of their imagination.I suppose it help`s to brighten up the lonely nights!
From the feedback from other people here,the other site could be likened to poor quality ingredients. This means if you start with rubbish,you`ll finish with rubbish. I,like everyone else,on ChefTalk want prime quality produce,that`s why we prefer to be here
Who wants mince when we can have steak Leo


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Did you ever hear an amatuer guitarist play a Jimi Hendrix song? Do you remember how bad the guitarist sounded next to a legendary artist? Or how everybody listening to the rookie knew who the real deal was?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

And to say it is illegal to just copy and paste someone else HTML code. Hope you'll give that guy a piece of your mind.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

They guy doesn't even have his stuff sitting on his own domain... it's being hosted all over the place with the "chefs-food" URL being a frameset. Well, you web types will know what I mean  Tacky at best... and slow...... Long live Nicko and ChefTalk!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Slow is being kind! This site is a piece of s***


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Patience is not my strong suit...I didn't even log onto one of their topics. Can it be any S - L - O - W - E - R ?


----------

